# Pacquiao dominates Clottey for decision



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pacquiao vs. Clottey outcome *Spoilers**



> By TIM DAHLBERG AP Boxing Writer
> 
> ARLINGTON, Texas(AP)—Fighting on the star, Manny Pacquiao showed once again why he is such a star.
> 
> ...


Source


----------

